# What's the Deal with J-Bead?



## JA Boomer (Sep 25, 2014)

So I've got to drywall around my garage door opening (and all the garage door hardware) - see picture.

I've picked up some 5/8" j-bead (yes, I am using 5/8" drywall in the garage) from Home Depot - see other picture.

I've searched the internet and found some helpful DIY and manufacturer websites but there seems to be some conflicting information about the best way to utilize j-bead. Such as:

-Spray paint it before installing vs not.

-Using spray adhesive to attach it to the drywall vs not.

-Installing the j-bead onto studs before you hang drywall vs attaching the j-bead to the drywall and then hanging it on the wall.

-Putting the large flange side of the j-bead on the finish side of the drywall and screwing through it into the studs vs putting the small flange side on the finish side.

-Mudding over the flange on the finish side vs painting up to the metal edge.

Does anyone actually know how to use this stuff and can provide some advise?

Just looking at the j-bead I bought, I deduct:

1) That you can not screw through the large flange on the finish side because the screw heads would be raised.

2) Whether to mud over the small flange or paint up the the edge of the j-bead is probably personal preference. 

If you're mudding you install the large flange on the finish side because it's dimpled and will adhere to the mud. If you're not mudding you install the small flange on the finish side and paint up to the edge.

3) Pre-attaching the j-bead to the wall seems like a pain in the ass and not necessary. 

4) Using adhesive to attach the j-bead to the drywall is probably overkill but not a terrible idea.

5) Spray painting the j-bead before attaching it to the drywall is probably a good idea if you're not going to mud over the flange.

I'm I close?

As always, thanks for any tips!

Boomer


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Hang tight. One of the drywall guys will be around later tonight or tomorrow. LeFarge or US Gypsum, along with Georgia Pacific have the instructions. Or call the local drywall warehouse.

You are required to have 5/8" for garages. Before you do anything, make sure all openings into the house is airseed and all insulation is in, along with Tuck Taped properly.


----------



## JA Boomer (Sep 25, 2014)

gregzoll said:


> Hang tight. One of the drywall guys will be around later tonight or tomorrow. LeFarge or US Gypsum, along with Georgia Pacific have the instructions. Or call the local drywall warehouse.
> 
> You are required to have 5/8" for garages. Before you do anything, make sure all openings into the house is airseed and all insulation is in, along with Tuck Taped properly.


Thanks. It's a detached so no worries there. Tuck taped real good, even staple holes.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Why the metal bead? Oh well a lot of the info you have is for vinyl bead that is why there is so much conflicting info. For example using spray adhesive is for the vinyl bead. I would mud over them then paint, those metal ones don't take paint well and it flakes off pretty easy. No way would I try to nail to the studs first.

To be honest it has been years since I have used ANY metal bead. I switched to the vinyl but this is just a personal preference. So maybe the install for metal has changed since I used it.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Why the metal bead? Oh well a lot of the info you have is for vinyl bead that is why there is so much conflicting info. For example using spray adhesive is for the vinyl bead. I would mud over them then paint, those metal ones don't take paint well and it flakes off pretty easy. No way would I try to nail to the studs first.

To be honest it has been years since I have used ANY metal bead. I switched to the vinyl but this is just a personal preference. So maybe the install for metal has changed since I used it.

And you are correct about the screw heads. to install you need drywall nails. The heads will sit almost flush. You could use a construction adhesive in a gun but seems that would be a PITA, and would have to be careful about squeeze out.


----------



## JA Boomer (Sep 25, 2014)

ToolSeeker said:


> Why the metal bead? Oh well a lot of the info you have is for vinyl bead that is why there is so much conflicting info. For example using spray adhesive is for the vinyl bead. I would mud over them then paint, those metal ones don't take paint well and it flakes off pretty easy. No way would I try to nail to the studs first.
> 
> To be honest it has been years since I have used ANY metal bead. I switched to the vinyl but this is just a personal preference. So maybe the install for metal has changed since I used it.
> 
> And you are correct about the screw heads. to install you need drywall nails. The heads will sit almost flush. You could use a construction adhesive in a gun but seems that would be a PITA, and would have to be careful about squeeze out.


Why the metal j-bead. I dunno. I looked at the vinyl, decided to go with the metal because it leaves me the option to not mud over it, or mud over the finish drywall side and not the edge and it will match up with the other garage door hardware.

When you use the vinyl, do you put the small flange side on the finish drywall side?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes then it depends on the application wether I mud over it or paint it. The metal will work I just find it harder to work with and finish.


----------

